# Pet Pigeon has white thing coming out of toe? Strange issue i noticed



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

So hi again everyone, I'm back with another question about my pet pigeon. I used this forum back in 2011 when my pet pigeon Janine had a cloaca prolapse and she recovered since then and thankfully she's still with me alive and well, she's around 11 years old and doing well. 












The reason I'm here is my sister noticed last week that she has this weird thing/things growing out of a toe of hers that i seriously dont know how to describe except they look like white stalactites. It's soft and she doesn't seem to feel it, and messing around with it a bit sometimes a bit would come off easily with no blood or issue. It's not too scary as it doesnt look like a tumor or a growth with a bad color but its definitely something thats kept me up at night. I know the usual advice would be to just go to the vet but im short on money right now (ill go when i get enough saved up for just a consultation) and i'd like to get someone elses opinion. I also ask because i dont want to sleep on this if it really is something bad (had a long living cockatiel who had a growth that eventually become cancer and we lost her last year)

Here are some images:



























If you've seen anything like this please let me know what you think, my family, Janine and I would definitely appreciate it.


----------



## spritite (Oct 3, 2019)

they almost resemble overgrown scales, but ive never seen anything quite like that before so i couldnt be sure.


----------



## 8790 (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't know a lot about pigeon sickness, but maybe he had a blister or something and it popped? Do you wipe it off every day, and does it come back? Maybe get a magnifying glass and see what it is close up. Another guess I have is maybe insect eggs of some sort?


----------



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

Treatment
1) soak the feet and legs in warm water.
2) dry feet with towel, gently exfoliating and dead, loose scales.
3) dip feet and legs into oil. (linseed, mineral, olive or vegetable oil)
4) wipe off oil and slather affected area with petroleum jelly.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*foot ailment*

dear jasperv92,-thank you foe the pictures,could not imagine the problem w/o..claean as advised by sam aroo,and try some betadine,or bactine on the toe..-allow a couple minutes to soak in,then wipe off excess..--watch for reoccurance,and health..--possible inflammation-toenail/infection.--sincerely james waller


----------



## jasperv92 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Turns out its Hyperkeratosis*

Thanks everyone for the advice, I did end up washing her legs a bit and took good care of her, and took her to the vet yesterday (They initially denied her because the guy on the phone just briefly assumed i wanted to help a wild pigeon as opposed to her being my pet), and after being seen by the doctor, the doctor diagnosed it as a 2-3mm Frondular Hyperkeratosis growth. She said because I hardly trim her nails/we do a bad job at it (we = family), the nail probably dug into her toepad or from the pressure of the nail it caused the skin to grow that way but she reassured me plenty of times that its nothing to worry about its not cancer or an infection or anything dire, and even offered to clip the extra skin off at a later date if it grows more. Thankfully she also gave Janine a good nail trimming and she's back with us now. Now that I know this clinic (Thats close) can help with the nail trimming I think all's well for the future in this regard, just have to take special care of her pigeon feets. 


Thanks again to you all, kind community.


----------



## spritite (Oct 3, 2019)

i’m glad it turned out ok! good luck with her health in the future


----------

